# Hemlock Oil Company?



## gm (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a Hemlock Oil Company bottle (clear, tall , good shape) I was wondering if anyone could tell me anything about it? How old it may be, what its worth is and the history behind it? There are no seams on the bottle from the shoulders up so if I remember correcly it was made before 1900?

 Thanks!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 14, 2010)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/before-1900-medicines-listing/m-39007/tm.htm

 a bit of info in an old post...


----------



## woody (Dec 14, 2010)

Quite a few variants in both aqua and clear glass.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome Gina,

 You know that we love photos, right? Please do stick some up when you can. Here's a labeled example of the Trial Size: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 "$95

 This scarce 10c TRIAL SIZE version of HEMLOCK OIL is unopened. It is only 2.5" tall. It is still boxed, and has a neat old flier still wrapped around the bottle. The flier is rather brittle. THE VEGETABLE AND MEDICAL OIL COMPANY was located in DETROIT, MICHIGAN. Contents are sold only for collector purposes and must not be used in any way." From.

 It has the same logo as the Derry, NH bottle. Was Detroit an agent? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 "This early, boxed and embossed remedy is unopened. It is 4.5" tall. The graphics are outstanding! THE HEMLOCK OIL COMPANY was located in DERRY, NEW HAMPSHIRE." Also from.






 "HEMLOCK INHALER with DAR-LING-OIL, both products of â€žHemlock Oil Company, Derry, New Hampshire. Printed on the packaging of the bottle:
 â€žDAR-LING-OIL THEGREAT TREATMENT for Headache, Toothache, Earache, Coughs, Grippe, Colds, Catarrh, Sore Throat, Croup, Hoarseness, Bronchitis, Asthma, Catarrhal Deafness, Influenza, Asthma, Neuralgia, Sciatica, Lumbago, Stiffness, Backache, Gout and Rheumatismâ€œ..." This & more @ this place.

 The AMA turned out not to be fans:  "Dar-Ling-Oil. The Hemlock Oil Company of Derry, 
 N. H., shipped in January, 1929, into Massachusetts a quantity
 of Dar-Ling-Oil that was declared misbranded. Analysis 
 showed the product to contain camphor, chloroform, 
 mustard oil and pine oil. It was false and fraudulently labeled as a 
 remedy for headache, toothache, earache, croup, influenza, bronÂ¬ 
 chitis, asthma and a number of other conditions. In June,
 1929, judgment of condemnation and forfeiture was entered and
 the court ordered that the product be destroyed.â€”[Notice of 
 Judgment 16551; Issued February, 1930.]" From.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 15, 2010)

I see these NH Hemlock oil bottles all the time. Common enough that I don't own one.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 15, 2010)

I had one that included the original label, packaging and phamphlet...Didn't really want to sell it, put it in the case at our antique mall, but went ahead and marked it high in case it did sell,...It was gone the same day!...I think I got 43.00 for it. They look cool and do have great graphics...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 16, 2010)

> Common enough that I don't own one.


 Is that a rule Richard, you don't even own a Bromo?


----------



## gm (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you for all the info. I guess I should start taking some pictures. It looks just like the horizontal bottle on box that surfaceone posted minus the cork and contents of course. I really loved all the extra history info- thanks again! I still don't know what it is worth- probably not $43.00 that is for sure. 

 Gina


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It IS....and no.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 29, 2010)

> It IS....and no.


 I guess I won't send you one then, ok?


----------

